# Signification du logo



## xxch (10 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
Dans le Store, dans les Apps, quelle est la signification du petit logo à fond vert avec 2 feuilles sur les pictos des applications ?
Merci pour votre éclaircissement.


----------



## DamienLT (10 Février 2011)

Tu as un exemple d'application où l'on peut voir ce petit logo ?


----------



## Larme (10 Février 2011)

Rien, ces applications utilisent un système de compte pour le scoring pour eux, avec pubs sur d'autres applications...


----------



## xxch (10 Février 2011)

Par exemple :
Star snake
Sniper strike
Fastball 2
A Doodle fly
...


----------



## DamienLT (10 Février 2011)

Comme Larme le fais remarquer c'est un réseau social de jeu comme le gamme center. Le nom c'est OpenFeint. Tu trouveras plus de détails à cette adresse.


----------

